# Please help me before I snap!



## howcouldthey (Mar 12, 2007)

This is my first post. I have read a lot here but I am past the mad stage at directv and typical of a woman I am starting to feel emotional!! I posted this on their forum as well but was hoping to get some feedback here from the real experts. 

It's been unbelievable how the customers have been treated. You won't believe what they did to me this weekend! Over the past 4 months they have replaced my hr-20 3 times! Each one they sent me had a problem reading the access card/blank screen you know the drill. During this time of going without tv for over 4 days, being treated disrespectfully by some customer service reps, spending 6 hours one day on the phone with different reps troubleshooting just to get no where they gave me a few "credits." I never asked for one of them. It ended up being about 250.00. Two 100.00 on 2 different occasions and the base package one month. There were some ppvs that they let me re record also while changing out the receivers.....WELL, this Sat. I was going to order a ppv when I noticed I had a huge bill. Some manager whose name I will refrain from using, decided that their supervisors had given me an "abusive" amount of credits and that they should not have and reversed them. So, long story short they decided to add all that onto my bill without even contacting me to let me know. Now I have a huge bill and it is due by the 20th. I have been told all I can do is write a letter to 'the office of the President' in Colorado. Are you kidding me? I have been literally crying for 2 days sick about this. I can't hardly talk about it without sobbing. I feel so embarrassed and hurt that they would treat me as if I were simply a number and not a human being. I have been a customer for years and never once have I missed one payment or even been late. I talked to 2 other mgrs about this and they felt horrible about what this guy did and said they wished they could reverse it but this mgr put on my acct that it would not allow it. After reading into my account they were appalled at how I was treated. How can they continue to treat customers like this? I never had problems for years then I get the HR-20 and the customer service goes to the toilet. It is a lose lose situation, If I don't have to honor the contract and am able to go somewhere else I am put out, and they lose money in the long run from an actual very good customer. Was this move by this mgr worth the revenue they will ultimately lose by my going elsewhere? No. So why would he do it why why why? Thank you for letting me cry on your shoulders. I apologize for the long post.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

:welcome_s isn't enough for you, to this forum.
I once had something sort of like you're [but not as bad]. I beat my head against the wall for 28 hours on the phone over two weeks.
Morons, idiots, were just a few things that came to mind.
What helped was to talk to customer retention. You may have already, but even so it can't hurt to again. Sometimes you get a "good one".
I have a $250 charge that was wrong [I won't go through it], & the CSR tried his best & then turned me over to his supervisor who worked with me thinking "out of the box".
He setup something for me, which also was delayed. At this point I was able to call and "got the right person", who finally "saw the light" & clicked the right keys on his keyboard.
I won't say I'd been "black balled", but some one had "marked" my account which ended with a manager refusing do correct the mistake.
In the end, some nice people did help.
Call again & ask to be transfered to customer retention.


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

Yes, call Customer Retention. I hear a good way to get in touch with them is to say "Cancel My Account" when the phone tree asks you what your issue is. Also, if I understood your story correctly, you were told that you would get some ppvs for free, yes? And you ordered them in good faith with that understanding, yes? Then, I would also write the President a letter about the manager who charged you for them. Once they've told you that you can order something for free, they should be obligated to stick with that and, as you mentioned, contact you if they're going to change that. 

Bottom line: I really hope you can get satisfaction. I've never been treated by DTV like that and am very disappointed to here of them treating you like this. Hope Retention will set things right!


----------



## cnmsales (Jan 9, 2007)

I agree call in and tell them due to the experience you have had over the past few weeks you have decided to switch to dish network and want to cancel service. If they tell you there will be early termination bla bla bla tell them thats fine. They will want to get you to someone who can HELP YOU with this. This will get you over to the retention team. Once you point out what has happened to you im sure they will give you what you want. Also, if for some off shot they dont in your situation id probably say screw um and call there bluff and go with dish.


----------



## howcouldthey (Mar 12, 2007)

The people that issued the credits were in the customer retention department. The person who reversed them was supposedly their manager. My account actually says that any credits on my account given will be automatically reversed and that I will have to dispute it if I want to with the office of the president. Now is this like the great wizard of oz? WHO is behind the curtain? WHY can't someone call me? This manager never even called to tell me about this reversal. I just happen to be going to their website to pay them more money by ordering a PPV that probably wouldn't have even recorded correctly. I feel that if the credits were given and shouldn't have been or were "abusive" as they put on my account then those people who put them on should be reprimanded, not me (the customer!!) I am supposed to put in writing my "dispute" to OFFICE OF THE PRESIDENT DIRECTV INC. PO BOX 6550 GREENWOOD VILLAGE, CO. 80155-6550 AND THE PERSON IS JILL LA VIGNE VP CUSTOMER CARE. I guess WHY can't this person call me? Why doesn't this person have an office to which I can call? I probably will go to dish. I just hate that over 10 years of being a good standing customer has been reduced to this. Never one late pmt. always order every ppv each month. I am but one person but they should know that word of mouth does cost in the long run. Is this something that could be reported to the better business bureau? I mean hey, I guess they don't "owe" me a dang thing. But I feel they owe me more respect than this. This has been hours and hours of frustrations with this HR-20 to which they asked me to please be patient and for my trouble they give me some credits........then whammy, they all go away with no warning. Today I called back to try to talk to someone else on what I could do, he gave me the mgrs name who did the reversal etc. but when I told him I had not planned on such a large bill this month and may not be able to pay it he gently reminded me that I basically had a grace period until the 1st but after that I would be subject to disconnect. :nono2: It is appalling. Thank you to whomever is reading this long complaint, it helps to vent to other customers who understand the frustrations that directv has been bestowing on their customers as of late.


----------



## dhaakenson (Jan 14, 2007)

Wow. I actually find this quite shocking, and alarming. If D* starts reversing credits given to compensate for problems and lost programming due to ailing HR20s, it'll be like hanging a "sue me" sign on their backs.

I'd encourage you to report this to your Better Business Bureau, as well as writing DirecTv. I'd also suggest calling D* again and asking to cancel service, and ask them why the credits were reversed since they compensated you for lost programming due to a series of bug plagued HR20s. Those credits were reimbursement for lost programming and lease fees. I'd also call your credit card company or bank and ask them to get involved, as, if true, this is a highly unethical practice and needs to be met with as much force as you can muster.

Good luck. Please report back with updates.


----------



## howcouldthey (Mar 12, 2007)

oh I can assure you that this IS indeed true! Believe me, I wish it wasn't. I am so upset you have no idea. I can understand that some people may have a hard time believing it simply because it is SO outrageous. I have never heard of such a thing.......ever! AND it isn't like these credits were given on the same day. This all happened over a few months time. According to the notes on my account, the manager (I wasnt going to say his name but heck why shouldnt I? I mean another customer retention person game me the name of who did it so) the manager KEN said that the explanation on why the credits were given simply said that it was compensation for my troubles and why should I be compensated more than once. WELL......I had 3 receivers replaced, hours upon hours of phone calls over the last few months not to mention where one of the customer service reps asked to place me on hold for 3 - 5 minutes while they researched my account (because it wouldnt record a ppv) and on accident the rep didnt get me on hold, I could hear every word he said......and he said to the person sitting by him in the office that he was so tired of taking these f'in calls from people(he used a word also meaning female dog) about the HR20 not recording and then he made a whiney voice and said BOO HOO, MY PPV DIDNT RECORD" mocking me! (not Ken btw I dont know what this kids name was but I did call and report it. Now that IS noted on the account because I called and complained. Another reason for a credit. BUT since the rep that gave the credit didnt go into detail Ken assumed perhaps I didnt deserve the credit. OK, again that is the reps fault not me the customer. But even giving Ken the benefit of the doubt lets say he felt I was double compensated, why then did he take every penny of it off? Now I have not been compensated a dime! I am trying to find a way to eloquently write this letter to the presidents office. I dont want to come off sounding dumb. Its hard to explain all that has been happening because it has been such a debacle. That is why I wanted to actually talk to a live human being. I am rambling I know but SO MUCH has gone on and been said. Why didnt Ken send a letter or anything stating their position on this? If I get one in the next few days I will try to post it somewhere that you all can read it.


----------



## howcouldthey (Mar 12, 2007)

I wanted to add really quickly something positive. I have been a customer of directv for several years. I never had one ounce of trouble with them. I never had to call them for anything significant and when I did call I was always treated with professionalism and kindness. ENTER HR-20 receiver. NIGHTMARE! Complete opposite experience. Most are still trying to help the customers but I truly think they are frustrated with the hr-20 situation as well and hence comes in some bad customer service. Unfortunately one bad apple ruins the whole bunch. I still am not sure who exactly is responsible except for the name I was given. That being said, I can't help but to wonder how much accurate info he really had. And I don't know if anyone else has noticed but it seems you can call 10 times about the same problem and get 10 different answers.......ugh!!  :eek2:


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

Unfortunately you're caught in the middle of the HR20 Issues Nightmare. While I can say that the HR20 has grown in leaps and bounds and the calls to D* should be dwindling - they have been bombarded. I AM IN NO WAY DEFENDING D* OR THE WAY THEY TREATED YOU. What you are going thru, IMO, is a horrible experience and I am almost on the verge of complaining to them for you!  Unfortunately, you will get those types of people at D* who are just working a job and are as frustrated at the customer as you are at how you're being treated. Not all D* CS people are bad. Some are quite excellent and I hope you do find one of those soon. Keep trying, don't get frustrated. Many of us have a similar story to yours and understand your frustrations. Best of Luck and please keep us posted, only if it is to vent some more. We're here to listen, or atleast read. 

Also, never under-estimate the power of a good smiley!!

You ->:feelbette <-Us


----------



## Justinto (Jul 15, 2006)

I was in the same situation except that they did not reverse my credits. I had to write to the president with my complaints. I did keep quite a journal of calls with names, dates, times, and work order numbers. I added a brief summary in my letter to the president. The asst. to the president did call and we discussed the situation. She was very understanding and ordered a complete new install: cable, slimline dish, and HR20 (the 5th one). I have not had a problem since (other than 2 BSODs and a couple of missed recordings - I consider these normal, but it has been three months and that was all).

Anyway, in your letter, you may put D* on notice that if they do not fix the problem within a reasonable number of days (30), that you would consider your contract with them null and void because they are obligated to provide service under the contract.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Even though the reason for the original calls where because of the HR20...

This is more of a issue about how you are being delt with Customer Service wise, more so then then the specific product.

Thus the moving of the thread.


----------



## howcouldthey (Mar 12, 2007)

Thank you. I am new here and was not sure where to even start. I appreciate everyones help. I wish I had kept all my notes about every call like you did Justin. That would surely help me tremendously at this point. Of course I think since I was given those credits they should abide by their decision to give them. It isn't like the left hand didn't know what the right was doing because when the 2nd and 3rd credit was given they read my account balance to me. So, they knew what they were doing. Also, I said to one of them that they had just given me a credit that that guy said "so, you deserve another one with what you are STILL going through." Sadly though, he didn't document the account very well. It isn't so much about the money at this point. Of course I WANT what they promised me. However, more than that, I want the derogatory notes about the credits being abusive etc. to be taken off my profile. I didn't abuse myself since I don't work at d* nor do I know anyone that works there. I feel almost like it is slanderous. Using that word may be pushing it a little bit but it is how I _feel._


----------



## cavihitts (Mar 11, 2007)

DirecTv is cracking down on crediting. I'm not saying that the credits offered to you were not justified and that they should have been reversed. There are some customers who call in and ask for credits for no reason some times are making a big deal about something little. This is causing them to get strict on crediting guidelines. Becuase of these few customers who want something for nothing, the customers that are having legit issues like yourself are not getting what is maybe deserved.


----------



## KurtV (Dec 21, 2006)

cavihitts said:


> DirecTv is cracking down on crediting. I'm not saying that the credits offered to you were not justified and that they should have been reversed. There are some customers who call in and ask for credits for no reason some times are making a big deal about something little. This is causing them to get strict on crediting guidelines. Becuase of these few customers who want something for nothing, the customers that are having legit issues like yourself are not getting what is maybe deserved.


Short of a collusive relationship between a CSR and a customer, credits should never be reversed. If D* won't stand behind the committments made by its CSRs, its credibility will be severely and irreversibly damaged. I'll bet dollars to donuts that the "Office of the President" will correct this situation and chastise "Ken" if the facts bear out the OPs story (which I have no reason to doubt).


----------



## cavihitts (Mar 11, 2007)

I also agree that once something is offered it shouldn't be reversed. If you offer it honor it. I was just stating that dtv is and will be cracking down on credits. They should not have reversed the credits that were already given. I can definately understand the frustration.


----------



## AnonomissX (Jun 29, 2006)

Please, I urge you to:

1)Calmly call customer service, get the first agent you can, and ask them to do a "direct from you". Then ask them to specifically type in your feedback under customer feedback about your horrible experience, INCLUDING the time you could hear every word...that is a horrible no-no that usually gets big response to the customer. Also ask him/her to re-note the account that you were supposed to be put on hold one time, but the entire conversation with the other rep was audible to you. That ought to get some attention 

Be prepared to make it short, as the "Direct from You" feedback box doesn't have unlimited space, and you can reference your account, as those who access the feedback can get the info from your account as well.

2) WRITE THAT LETTER!!! Do NOT delay! I am going to write one to that address too, based on your experience, that lots of people who read a popular website to support Directv have heard about your experience, and they should call you back and straighten this out.

HEY, all you other regulars, lets all write a letter or email.

As a former Tier II tech support agent, I am embarassed at the treatment you received.
~Melodie~


----------



## howcouldthey (Mar 12, 2007)

Thank you all so very much for the support! It has really helped me more than you know. 

I want to add that one of the reasons I got the credits too is that both customer service reps said they really appreciated how understanding and kind I was being regarding the whole incident. (not this past weekend of course but the original times of credit) So I always made myself calm when I had to call. Even though at times my bp was surely up. Like the one time I was on the phone for over 6 hours when yet another HR-20 gave me the "invalid access card" prompt and I spent my whole day troubleshooting. Get this, I have 4 other receivers. Guess how many were working after the call? ZERO! You heard me none. They had me connecting and unconnecting all of them, switching out the access cards etc. At the end of the day, none were working. I ended up being pushed off to the access card dept. They told me that the people I had been trouble shooting with had deactivated the cards when they were switching them around and they could not be reactivated. I do not know how all this works but that is what ended up being the bottom line. They said they would overnight them. I had no tv to watch. (yes about the end of the world for my family ha) Well, the next day they weren't there. SO I CALLED the person I talked to said they didn't have an order for them!! SO they were reordered. I did get them the next day. My point is that every time I called I had a real legitimate reason to call. And even times when I would have been justified to be irate I calmed myself knowing that would get me nowhere. 

Even when this happened this past weekend, I didn't become irate. I simply broke down crying. I am really embarrassed about it and I feel like an idiot but the frustration all became too much.


----------



## howcouldthey (Mar 12, 2007)

cavihitts,

I know you aren't implying that I did but I want to state here that I never asked for one credit! I pointed out that I had received one and the person said I deserved another one. Then gave me my new total. THAT person is responsible. Not me. What should I do say "oh no, don't give me anything off, I don't deserve it." I am convinced I do deserve it because I had to deal with so much abuse and incompetance. I am tired of being the nice one. I don't think I will be able to be accused of that after this weekend. This really has me upset. I will get that letter written in the next day or so. One of the reps. I talked to said they would send a message to this Ken person requesting that he call me and explain why he did this. I am holding on to a little hope that he will call. I'm an idiot. The least he could do it stand up for why he did this. If he feels good about it, then call and explain. I deserve that.


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

howcouldthey said:


> Even when this happened this past weekend, I didn't become irate. I simply broke down crying. I am really embarrassed about it and I feel like an idiot but the frustration all became too much.


DirecTV Customer (Dis)Service can do that to you. 

They've been pretty rude when it came to my complaint... they placed a 2-year agreement onto my account when they shouldn't have. And getting it taken care of is a huge pain. E-mailing them helps a bit with the blood pressure since it gives you time to write down your thoughts, and time in-between e-mails to calm down (although my situation is still unresolved).

When I originally called them, they told me programming agreements could not be waived over the phone, and was told to write a letter to the same address mentioned before, although it was to be addresses to 'Billing Disputes' not "Office of the President'.

Good luck with it all.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

I wish you the best with your dealing.
Remember not to let them "get to you" or "the terrorist win".
I have never had a call back from D*, period. I'm still waiting for six or eight of them. I can't remember if it's been 2 or 3 years since the first.
Zero calls back. I think this is just a ploy used to get off the phone.
I wrote a letter to "the office". It did get a reply. It wasn't a problem like yours and so was a "form brushoff".
Yours should get the some response, as you have valid "issues" that they never, ever, should have caused.
I've found two types at D*: ones that want to be helpful & others that either don't know their job, or shouldn't be in the position [for the same reasons you experienced].
Good Luck, as we're all behind you, and don't let them make you cry anymore.


----------



## cavihitts (Mar 11, 2007)

As others have said make sure that you write that letter. Once it is offered it should be honored. If it should not have been offered then I would say too late honor it and educate the csr to prevent it in the future. I'm sure you weren't trying to fish for credit you just wanted a problem resolved and maybe would have accepted a credit for time without service and for customer satisfaction to let you know that you are still valued. All I was saying is that for the customers who call straight into retention just because they feel that they should not have to pay full leasing price for a hr20 cause credits to be given even when not neccessary and that causes dtv to monitor and restrain such credits when they may be deserved. Of course that is only some customers not a majority or all. Everyone has seen the post asking how to get a discount on equipment or package that is what I was referring to.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

I would also recommend contacting the Indiana State Attorney General's office.

http://www.in.gov/attorneygeneral/


----------



## howcouldthey (Mar 12, 2007)

I also wanted to point out. These credit were not only promised they were actually on my bill for over 30 days! I actually received a paper bill with the credits on it. So you see even more how shocking it is that they decided to reverse it at this point.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

That's where the AGs office could come in handy. They gave you the credits, your say them on your bill and then they reversed them without notifying you.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dhaakenson said:


> Wow. I actually find this quite shocking, and alarming. If D* starts reversing credits given to compensate for problems and lost programming due to ailing HR20s, it'll be like hanging a "sue me" sign on their backs.
> 
> I'd encourage you to report this to your Better Business Bureau, as well as writing DirecTv. I'd also suggest calling D* again and asking to cancel service, and ask them why the credits were reversed since they compensated you for lost programming due to a series of bug plagued HR20s. Those credits were reimbursement for lost programming and lease fees. I'd also call your credit card company or bank and ask them to get involved, as, if true, this is a highly unethical practice and needs to be met with as much force as you can muster.
> 
> Good luck. Please report back with updates.


Finally someone else said it! Why are they not getting sued? All they did was sell a product before fully testing it, sold it knowing all the advertised functions would not work on some TVs. And continue to sell it knowing full well that it does not function properly. Mine cannot be turned off or put in standby overnight without being rebooted in the morning because they do not receive the HD signal. Suppose you bought a Ford or a Chevy and had to leave it running all night so you could use it first thing in the morning?

My sympathies,
Rich


----------



## brownclown (Feb 28, 2007)

I am hardly surprised with what they are doing to you. And remember, asking for customer retention 7 times out of 10 will just get you transferred to some other csr. My brother has had numerous problems with direct tv, so many that he has a direct phone number to customer retention, real customer retention. I will try and post it for you, but they do switch numbers from time to time. Earl should know of these direct numbers, if not, please accept my apologies, Earl. But they do exist. 
Directv tried to put one of my 3 year old tivo boxes on a lease. When I caught it, after 20 min of *****ing the lady looked at my account, read off my package to me and said"good luck getting the sunday ticket anywhere else". And she was an outsourced rep from India, her grasp of english was horrible and it only frustrated me more.
They did correct the bogus lease, which makes me wonder just how many times they have done that and how many of us never catch it. I guess they if throw enough crap against a wall, some of it is going to stick, kinda like the 150 hd channel smoke up my butt. :nono2: 
And if you don't care about the football and now baseball packages, switch. You won't miss a thing and you will gain the best dvr in the industry. Coming from a direct sub since they turned the switch on, that says alot.

My thoughts about the hr20? You can't polish a turd.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

I see we've gone from trying to help to just *****ing.....polished or not


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

>< I really wish I could do something to help out, I would be just as frustrated as you are!


----------



## quickfire (Nov 14, 2003)

I just emailed....DirecTv about your situation.The reason this was done to you is because your a woman & too polite & forgiving with the entire situation!The DBS forum members should stand up for this Lady!


----------



## howcouldthey (Mar 12, 2007)

I have been given a few numbers over the past few months. Here are some of them.

800-824-0739
800-824-9081
800-695-9251
800-573-4388


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

howcouldthey said:


> I have been given a few numbers over the past few months. Here are some of them.
> 
> 800-824-9081
> 800-695-9251
> 800-573-4388


Two I've been using, & isn't 800-573-4388 really 800-353-4388?


----------



## howcouldthey (Mar 12, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> I see we've gone from trying to help to just *****ing.....polished or not


HAHAHA. By all means, continue *****ing! I have even cracked a smile today and for that I say ***** ON *****ES!! 

I can not believe the support I am getting here. I am really shocked in a very good way! Thanks again forum. Posting here was the best thing I could have done.

Like I said, I had read here but never posted and once I mentioned the website to a directv rep who was trying to claim they had never heard of the "black screen". I was saying that a lot of people were upset and I couldn't imagine that she had never heard of it. Once I mentioned this website she immediately took offense and said "well WE (directv) don't pay any attention to them because THEY (dbstalk) don't know what they are talking about. I beg to differ! You all do know a lot more then they do.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

rich584 said:


> Finally someone else said it! Why are they not getting sued? All they did was sell a product before fully testing it, sold it knowing all the advertised functions would not work on some TVs. And continue to sell it knowing full well that it does not function properly. Mine cannot be turned off or put in standby overnight without being rebooted in the morning because they do not receive the HD signal. Suppose you bought a Ford or a Chevy and had to leave it running all night so you could use it first thing in the morning?
> 
> My sympathies,
> Rich


New Jersey Attorney General's Office. http://www.state.nj.us/lps/ File a complain with them.

The sad fact is that DTV is still "selling" (well not selling, but leasing for an upfront payment) the R15 and HR20 that still does not work as advertised. False advertising is where your local State AGs office somes into play.

Not to mention those guys love the press when they go after a big guy.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

veryoldschool said:


> I see we've gone from trying to help to just *****ing.....polished or not


I see this as hitting a nerve that strikes many members. I don't consider listing one's complaints at "*****ing". VOS, if you don't have any problems why even bother reading this thread let alone commenting?


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

howcouldthey said:


> Once I mentioned this website she immediately took offense and said "well WE (directv) don't pay any attention to them because THEY (dbstalk) don't know what they are talking about. I beg to differ! You all do know a lot more then they do.


And the REALLY funny part is that DTV uses members of this forum to test new releases of software for free. (check out the "Cutting Edge"). Get that, CSRs get ticked when you mention DBSTalk and the problems meniotned here while the software development folks are depending on DBSTalk for input on new software since they don't have a real Beta program of their own. I just love it. :icon_lol:


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> I see this as hitting a nerve that strikes many members. I don't consider listing one's complaints at "*****ing". VOS, if you don't have any problems why even bother reading this thread let alone commenting?


It was to a poster not offering help as most have been, but referring to the hardware as a trud, which was really off topic, as "we're" here to help the OP.
Did I miss the change in the thread?
I'm not making excuses for the hardware, but does every thread need to turn in to a POC or POS thread?
Helping I enjoy & why I come here....


----------



## hambonewd (Feb 7, 2007)

some of the lousy csr's should band together and make their own forum site.......we could call it......umm let me think here......BSTalk.com


----------



## brownclown (Feb 28, 2007)

Heck, sometimes I think directv thinks they are the only game in town. Remember when they first rolled out, how crystal clear the picture was? It was a sad day when I compared side by side directv and my area's time warner which has gone all digital. Time warner wins. I know, I just threw up while typing that in, but it is true. HD is better without question, and sd is now better as well. And if I had a nickel for all of the bad things said about the 8300 hd dvr, as long as it has passport it kicks the hr20's ass. Go to circuit city if you are in Columbus, they have both providers hooked up. See for yourself. Now that being said I cannot tell you what will win out in the future as far as quality and offerings.
I need to watch my Browns every sunday, so here I will be for now. 
I know this has opend up a can of *****ing, but I posted my experience just to let you know that others have had disappointing problems with directv. If you have those credits in writing and it is printed on your bill, file a complaint asap with the atty gen. in your state.


----------



## howcouldthey (Mar 12, 2007)

I signed up on directvs technical help forum using the name 'howcouldyou' since the you is directv. I made one post and one post only and never received one response. The post was the same one I posted first here. I just got this email.


Hello howcouldyou,



First, we’d like to welcome you to the DIRECTV Technical Help Forums and thank you for sharing your expertise with the rest of the community. 

But, you might have noticed one of your posts was taken down. We wanted to inform you that we had to remove your recent post due to objectionable content. As posted online in our Terms and Conditions: 

The support nature of these forums makes them inappropriate for discussing DIRECTV's policies or procedures (such as billing or Product Exchange procedures), for discussing future products, or for filing complaints. The moderators may remove any comments that stray from the subject at hand, including ads and promotions. If you have questions related to your DIRECTV account, please sign in to DIRECTV.com and review your account there. 

I apologize for your difficulties and we have routed your complaint to customer service. In the future, comments on your service should be routed through e-mail support at DIRECTV.com/email for faster handling or sent through DIRECTV.com/feedback.


Sincerely,

DIRECTV Forums Support


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

0.o omg


----------



## brownclown (Feb 28, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> It was to a poster not offering help as most have been, but referring to the hardware as a trud, which was really off topic, as "we're" here to help the OP.
> Did I miss the change in the thread?
> I'm not making excuses for the hardware, but does every thread need to turn in to a POC or POS thread?
> Helping I enjoy & why I come here....


my complaining and labeling the hr20 as a turd is relevant as this whole thing started with this nice lady having problems with it.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

brownclown said:


> my complaining and labeling the hr20 as a turd is relevant as this whole thing started with this nice lady having problems with it.


And here I thought it was the horrible customer service she was getting, foolish me.


----------



## howcouldthey (Mar 12, 2007)

Does anyone know why they would have deleted my post? Do you think they will retaliate further against me? I am afraid they will just shut my tv down next and say "too bad, call the office of the president" Ok, again I am getting really upset. Thiis is really embarrassing! I should just cut my losses and move on. However, my pride WANTS an explanation!!


----------



## hambonewd (Feb 7, 2007)

they wont just shut you off. why would they do that when they believe there is a chance that you will pay them the money the are screwing you out of?


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

I wish I could offer something useful enough to help your situation.

Keep pounding away at em' howcouldthey.

Good luck


----------



## hambonewd (Feb 7, 2007)

i think you should call them up and squint your eyes and say in a low clint eastwood voice "go ahead, make me pay."


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

howcouldthey said:


> Does anyone know why they would have deleted my post? Do you think they will retaliate further against me? I am afraid they will just shut my tv down next and say "too bad, call the office of the president" Ok, again I am getting really upset. Thiis is really embarrassing! I should just cut my losses and move on. However, my pride WANTS an explanation!!


I guess this would depend on how "anonymous" your log on was.
Here it's just your email address.
Could it be that they're "grooming" the site forum?
I haven't "found" a lot of answers from D*, and why we all come here.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

hambonewd said:


> i think you should call them up and squint your eyes and say in a low clint eastwood voice "go ahead, make me pay."


While this is funny [well almost], this the last thing to do with D*, as that would have it fall into another "category" which they are very ready to play....


----------



## gresmi (Mar 4, 2007)

Keep up the struggle howcouldthey,

We all have our battles with directv, some smaller, some larger. 

I'm just trying to get my dish installed correctly and customer service makes my want to cry.

I can't wait for the next (national) software update to brick my H20, that battle should be epic.


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

I have experienced a situation similar to this, just recently as well. Not to draw it out, they promised me a credit if I went to CC and bought an HR20...period! The CSR in retention talked to her "supervisor", and the sup totally agreed that my situation was unbelievable, and agreed to the credit. They sent a request to the "credit dept", and that was that. I called some 5 days later just checking the status, and was told the credit gods had DECLINED the credit, and labeled my account to "never have credits again". I found this surprising for 2 reasons; first, I was "Promised" the credit, and two, I have a 6 gold heart rating in their internal rating system. So, I was outraged.......I demanded a supervisor in that dept., it was retention, in a call center in AL. First, the sup tried to get lippy with me and called my credits not "abusive" but "excessive"........they must have a book of suitable terms. Now, I am not a woman, I usually don't make it a habit of crying (unless the 49ers lose), but I am an Italian male........and I blew a gasket, to say the least. Well, now the sup was on my side?? Weird how that works. She even noticed in my account the "promise" of credit from retention. She told me that she would call me back, and keep fighting for me, and she did call me like 3 times total. She finally got it done, and even noted on the account that if the credit gods wanted to reverse the credit, that they better call her. Now, I will tell you, I DID blow a gasket to get my point across, yes! But, in my conversation with her, I cooled down and got to know that she was originally from the Bay Area, and lived in Chico for some time as well.....so I started a "personal" conversation with her about her life, and Northern CA. So, I started off holding my ground, she sympathized, them I treated her with total respect. Hang in there, they will take care of you, I stand behind my opinion of D*, I believe their customer service is superior to MANY companies. Plus, if they reverse them, El Segundo is but 5.5 hours away:lol: Howcouldthey, keep us up to date. Then change your name to Theymadeitright


----------



## brownclown (Feb 28, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> And here I thought it was the horrible customer service she was getting, foolish me.


thats right, due to the inability of the piece of equipment that many of us paid 200 bucks upfront (and don't even own) to carry out the functions of a dvr on a reliable basis.
But you are right, even though her problems are much bigger than I ever went thru it brings up bad memories and I tend to tell it like it is. Sorry!!


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

veryoldschool said:


> It was to a poster not offering help as most have been, but referring to the hardware as a trud, which was really off topic, as "we're" here to help the OP.
> Did I miss the change in the thread?
> I'm not making excuses for the hardware, but does every thread need to turn in to a POC or POS thread?
> Helping I enjoy & why I come here....


Your post didn't quote anyone or any post. I looked to posts above your post. If I'm in error, can you provide the post you're referring to?


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

That number probably won't stay up long if it's legit.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

brownclown said:


> thats right, due to the inability of the piece of equipment that many of us paid 200 bucks upfront (and don't even own) to carry out the functions of a dvr on a reliable basis.
> But you are right, even though her problems are much bigger than I ever went thru it brings up bad memories and I tend to tell it like it is. Sorry!!


I do understand your point & would be foolish to contradict you. There are just too many battles or fights to take on all at once, so I try to help where I can & since I have "my" 28 hours on the phone with some idiots/morons...this was the battle.
Now if you want to start another tread about a POS/POC, I wouldn't fight with you, but understand & try to either help or sympathizes with you, as I have a couple of these "wonderful" electronic boxes.
Just trying to "work the problem".


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> Your post didn't quote anyone or any post. I looked to posts above your post. If I'm in error, can you provide the post you're referring to?


Posts: 26 & 27, but as you can see "we're still talking" so...


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

brownclown said:


> Heck, sometimes I think directv thinks they are the only game in town. Remember when they first rolled out, how crystal clear the picture was? It was a sad day when I compared side by side directv and my area's time warner which has gone all digital. Time warner wins. I know, I just threw up while typing that in, but it is true. HD is better without question, and sd is now better as well. And if I had a nickel for all of the bad things said about the 8300 hd dvr, as long as it has passport it kicks the hr20's ass. Go to circuit city if you are in Columbus, they have both providers hooked up. See for yourself. Now that being said I cannot tell you what will win out in the future as far as quality and offerings.
> I need to watch my Browns every sunday, so here I will be for now.
> I know this has opend up a can of *****ing, but I posted my experience just to let you know that others have had disappointing problems with directv. If you have those credits in writing and it is printed on your bill, file a complaint asap with the atty gen. in your state.


I do remember those days. Cable was crap....oh no change there.... :lol: and in 1997 I went to my local CC and bought a Sony SAT-a1 and SAT-b2. Plus a dual LNB dish. I installed it myself and it worked SOOOOO much better than cable. I was happy.

We're not in the same world and the only way things will change with DTV is for everyone that is not happy, to file complaints. With your local Better Business Bureau (BBB) and your local State Attorney Generals office.


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> I do understand your point & would be foolish to contradict you. There are just too many battles or fights to take on all at once, so I try to help where I can & since I have "my" 28 hours on the phone with some idiots/morons...this was the battle.
> Now if you want to start another tread about a POS/POC, I wouldn't fight with you, but understand & try to either help or sympathizes with you, as I have a couple of these "wonderful" electronic boxes.
> Just trying to "work the problem".


VOS = Future Politician:lol: :lol: Maybe when the Governator's term is up, you can be our Gov. VOS for GOV in CA ....... I like it!!


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

veryoldschool said:


> Posts: 26 & 27, but as you can see "we're still talking" so...


True.


----------



## howcouldthey (Mar 12, 2007)

This has all been quite um well, educational to say the least. I will make some notes and a phone call tomorrow. I have documentation with my actual bill so that really should be enough but I want to make sure I rack my brain for all the reasons the credits were given to begin with. Of course, I will keep you all posted as to what happens over the next 24 hours. Again, I would like what they promised me and had actually given me but more than that I want explanations. Also, to say again that I simply can not pay this huge unexpected bill by the 20th. It amazes the mind that had I not gone online to buy that PPV I would not have known that I even had a bill due. On the 8th I had a credit balance and on the 9th I owed hundreds! I would have been so shocked when my service was disconnected for lack of payment and since no one contacted me as to the fact that they were doing such that is what would have happened.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

SDizzle said:


> VOS = Future Politician:lol: :lol: Maybe when the Governator's term is up, you can be our Gov. VOS for GOV in CA ....... I like it!!


Thanks, but I could get elected to dog catcher...


----------



## brownclown (Feb 28, 2007)

I hear ya. This snafu is costing her hundreds if I am correct by reading her post. I feel really bad for her as I am sure all of us do. 

But we all read and post in these forums, good and bad. I wonder what the percentage is: *****ing about the product or lauding over it. Al I want is my dvr to record. I think what happened to her could happen very easily to any one of us, I couldn't believe some of the comments I have received from directv csr's. That being said, I have had very positive experiences as well, but all we really ever remember is the bad because it is our hard earned money paying for this service. Anyone pay 800 to 1000 for the h10 250? I was one of the morons. But in hindsight, well..........

Lets just get the thing working already.


----------



## brownclown (Feb 28, 2007)

howcouldthey said:


> This has all been quite um well, educational to say the least. I will make some notes and a phone call tomorrow. I have documentation with my actual bill so that really should be enough but I want to make sure I rack my brain for all the reasons the credits were given to begin with. Of course, I will keep you all posted as to what happens over the next 24 hours. Again, I would like what they promised me and had actually given me but more than that I want explanations. Also, to say again that I simply can not pay this huge unexpected bill by the 20th. It amazes the mind that had I not gone online to buy that PPV I would not have known that I even had a bill due. On the 8th I had a credit balance and on the 9th I owed hundreds! I would have been so shocked when my service was disconnected for lack of payment and since no one contacted me as to the fact that they were doing such that is what would have happened.


And they would have shut you off, made you pay the balance and 1 month in advance if that happened. Something I learned the hard way due to my hard headedness. Is that a word?:lol:


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

SNAFU = WWII statement = *S*ituation *N*ormal *A*ll *F****ed *U*p.

As for being a moron; I bought an $800 Sony HD SAT-200 & came to D*.
No software upgrade, crashed as bad as the HR-20.
Believe me when I say "been there before, Done that too".


----------



## brownclown (Feb 28, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> SNAFU = WWII statement = *S*ituation *N*ormal *A*ll *F****ed *U*p.
> 
> As for being a moron; I bought an $800 Sony HD SAT-200 & came to D*.
> No software upgrade, crashed as bad as the HR-20.
> Believe me when I say "been there before, Done that too".


VOS, funny. I too had that receiver as well as the 100 and 300 models. Ya know what? We paid out the nose for those back in the day, but I liked the fact that we had choices. Sony, samsung, hughes, etc. If we made a mistake that was on us for the most part. Now we have no choice. Take it or leave it. Ultimate tv was the best dvr, imop. Now its like the old ohio bell or whever you lived, you had to go to their store and lease a pos rotary phone. Ahhh, those were the days.....:grin:


----------



## paja (Oct 23, 2006)

I cancelled D after getting jerked around in my quest for the HR20. I wrote the President and I was amazed when I got a call from that office on a Saturday. The man was on the phone with me for over 45 minutes and offered almost anything to make up for the idiots I had been dealing with the previous week. Unfortunately for his company, I already got DISH HD with DVR and could not be more satisfied. My HD DVR from DISH has worked flawlessly.


----------



## Ext 721 (Feb 26, 2007)

"I guess WHY can't this person call me? Why doesn't this person have an office to which I can call? "

15 million customers. If 1 customer in 1000 tried to call once a year for six minutes of talk time, that's 1,500 hours a year. (average work-year is about 2,000 hours)

The phone "to the top guy" would be ringing off the hook nonstop, even in a nearly-perfect service-industry company with that many customers, if such number were well-published.


----------



## dhaakenson (Jan 14, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> ... Does every thread need to turn in to a POC or POS thread?


Short answer: No. But in threads like this, where a person suffers repeat failures with the HR20, yes, the thread is by nature going to focus on the POS aspect of the HR20. Look at it this way: It's therapeutic to commiserate. Yeah, it's just TV. But if it's worthy enough for folks to spend time at bstalk.com posting good things, it's OK to post the bad as well. We're all in this together.


----------



## dhaakenson (Jan 14, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> And here I thought it was the horrible customer service she was getting, foolish me.


What makes the POS-HR20 relevant in this case is that she had many failed boxes (not a new story here on bstalk.com) and received compensation credits. If the credits were withdrawn because customer service thinks repeated HR20 problems aren't significant enough to warrant credits of this size, well, then it's entirely relevant.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Ext 721 said:


> "I guess WHY can't this person call me? Why doesn't this person have an office to which I can call? "
> 
> 15 million customers. If 1 customer in 1000 tried to call once a year for six minutes of talk time, that's 1,500 hours a year. (average work-year is about 2,000 hours)
> 
> The phone "to the top guy" would be ringing off the hook nonstop, even in a nearly-perfect service-industry company with that many customers, if such number were well-published.


Did you try these numbers...mentioned above?
800-824-0739
800-824-9081
800-695-9251
800-573-4388
800-353-4388

Aside from that, when calling any DTV number you should be able to ask for the "Office of the President" and that should trigger a process of escalation.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

It is not often in this day and age that a lady in distress gets a helping hand.
Amazing in this forum of audio-video-phile's, a vast amount of gentleman are here to help her. 
Kudos to those who have interfered as D* attempts to steal her purse.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

dhaakenson said:


> Short answer: No. But in threads like this, where a person suffers repeat failures with the HR20, yes, the thread is by nature going to focus on the POS aspect of the HR20. Look at it this way: It's therapeutic to commiserate. Yeah, it's just TV. But if it's worthy enough for folks to spend time at bstalk.com posting good things, it's OK to post the bad as well. We're all in this together.


While you have a right to post your thoughts, feeling, I do have the right to be offended for the forum by your: "BStalk,com".
If you think it is, then please leave.
Have a nice day.


----------



## dhaakenson (Jan 14, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> While you have a right to post your thoughts, feeling, I do have the right to be offended for the forum by your: "BStalk,com".
> If you think it is, then please leave.
> Have a nice day.


You are easily offended. I like that.


----------



## TigersFanJJ (Feb 17, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> I would also recommend contacting the Indiana State Attorney General's office.
> 
> http://www.in.gov/attorneygeneral/


I second that.

I would first write the letter that Dtv is wanting you to write. In that letter, I would inform them that if they can't contact you and fix your account, that you will write your state's atty. general, the BBB, your credit card company, and anyone else that you have to to get this problem fixed.


----------



## TigersFanJJ (Feb 17, 2006)

Ext 721 said:


> "I guess WHY can't this person call me? Why doesn't this person have an office to which I can call? "
> 
> 15 million customers. If 1 customer in 1000 tried to call once a year for six minutes of talk time, that's 1,500 hours a year. (average work-year is about 2,000 hours)
> 
> The phone "to the top guy" would be ringing off the hook nonstop, even in a nearly-perfect service-industry company with that many customers, if such number were well-published.


Not to mention that someone would post that number on message boards (just like the old retention number) and then everyone would start calling it, causing them do to away with that one too.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

TigersFanJJ said:


> Not to mention that someone would post that number on message boards (just like the old retention number) and then everyone would start calling it, causing them do to away with that one too.


But please, when you do call it. LET US KNOW HOW IT GOES


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

TigersFanJJ said:


> I second that.
> 
> I would first write the letter that Dtv is wanting you to write. In that letter, I would inform them that if they can't contact you and fix your account, that you will write your state's atty. general, the BBB, your credit card company, and anyone else that you have to to get this problem fixed.


FWIW: I would lean more towards: I hope you [D*] can resolve this without me contacting.......X,Y,Z,
Lawyers do this much better. 
There is a "downside" where you threaten before you need to, & it "gets in the way". Express your interest in having this mistake, on their part, rectified with out .........
so you don't need to .......X,Y,Z.
I hope you get what I'm trying to say.


----------



## TigersFanJJ (Feb 17, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> FWIW: I would lean more towards: I hope you [D*] can resolve this without me contacting.......X,Y,Z,
> Lawyers do this much better.
> There is a "downside" where you threaten before you need to, & it "gets in the way". Express your interest in having this mistake, on their part, rectified with out .........
> so you don't need to .......X,Y,Z.
> I hope you get what I'm trying to say.


That's true. I had that in there to start with, but accidentally edited it out before I submitted the post.

I meant to write in the post that I would make it clear to the office of the president that I don't really want to go through the process with the AG and others and only want Dtv to fix this with what they originally offered. And that I feel I will unfortunately be forced to do it if they can't get the problem taken care of .


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

veryoldschool said:


> While you have a right to post your thoughts, feeling, I do have the right to be offended for the forum by your: "BStalk,com".
> If you think it is, then please leave.
> Have a nice day.


Oh, way too funny. Was his "D" key sticking or was that Karma? Sorry, seemed funny to me.


----------



## howcouldthey (Mar 12, 2007)

Ext 721 said:


> "I guess WHY can't this person call me? Why doesn't this person have an office to which I can call? "
> 
> 15 million customers. If 1 customer in 1000 tried to call once a year for six minutes of talk time, that's 1,500 hours a year. (average work-year is about 2,000 hours)
> 
> The phone "to the top guy" would be ringing off the hook nonstop, even in a nearly-perfect service-industry company with that many customers, if such number were well-published.


Regardless of what you feel you are showing me here, you have misunderstood the entire point. I was told that a certain person made a personal decision on my accout. I was then given that persons name. If that person had time to look at my acct. personally and make the decision, then that person had time to call me to explain why they were doing it.


----------



## howcouldthey (Mar 12, 2007)

Wolffpack said:


> Did you try these numbers...mentioned above?
> 800-824-0739
> 800-824-9081
> 800-695-9251
> ...


Yes I posted that those were the numbers that I had been using for the past 4 months.


----------



## howcouldthey (Mar 12, 2007)

armophob said:


> It is not often in this day and age that a lady in distress gets a helping hand.
> Amazing in this forum of audio-video-phile's, a vast amount of gentleman are here to help her.
> Kudos to those who have interfered as D* attempts to steal her purse.


Agreed and I certainly do appreciate it! I think people are responding to the basic fact that this particular customer service debacle is more offensive than most. Customer service used to be required. These days we feel like we have received a special treat if the waitress even brings our food out correctly on the first try. Ya know?


----------



## howcouldthey (Mar 12, 2007)

TigersFanJJ said:


> Not to mention that someone would post that number on message boards (just like the old retention number) and then everyone would start calling it, causing them do to away with that one too.


Did I do something wrong with posting those phone numbers that I had been using? If so, I wasn't aware of it. I thought they were just phone numbers to different departments. I'm obviously not a pro at how all of this works as you can see.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Normally we stick with the main phone numbers ... but after checking with a source it turns out that those numbers won't help you any more than calling the main phone numbers. So I'm told there is no harm.

I suppose after a while changing phone numbers gets old enough that they just find other ways of screening calls.


----------



## howcouldthey (Mar 12, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> FWIW: I would lean more towards: I hope you [D*] can resolve this without me contacting.......X,Y,Z,
> Lawyers do this much better.
> There is a "downside" where you threaten before you need to, & it "gets in the way". Express your interest in having this mistake, on their part, rectified with out .........
> so you don't need to .......X,Y,Z.
> I hope you get what I'm trying to say.


Yes I absolutely understand what you mean. No one likes to be threatened. I am not the suing type. I was engaged to a prosecuting atty for years. ICK! Bad thoughts. lol. I really want them to work with me and I really do not want to leave directv. If I didn't already say this I will now. I had a flawless experience with directv for 9 plus years. Never one problem. Not until I got the HR-20 which I was willing to be patient about because the customer service dept. was taking the sting out of it all with the credits. See, I thought d* and I were on the same page and working together. That is why this was so shocking and such and outrage because it has not been my experience with d*. Hey, can you see I used the d* instead of spelling it all out. I'm learning something.


----------



## howcouldthey (Mar 12, 2007)

James Long said:


> Normally we stick with the main phone numbers ... but after checking with a source it turns out that those numbers won't help you any more than calling the main phone numbers. So I'm told there is no harm.
> 
> I suppose after a while changing phone numbers gets old enough that they just find other ways of screening calls.


I see. Now I know. D* gave me the numbers and told me when I would call back to call them so I really just thought those were the main numbers and that I was doing what everyone else did. Oh well, live and learn. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

James Long said:


> Normally we stick with the main phone numbers ... but after checking with a source it turns out that those numbers won't help you any more than calling the main phone numbers. So I'm told there is no harm.
> 
> I suppose after a while changing phone numbers gets old enough that they just find other ways of screening calls.


James, 
Let me ask, If I posted a secret DTV phone number here, non-published and got through past the front line, or I posted a pass code that would allow others to get past the front line, is that allowed on DBSTalk?

If posting phone numbers that help DTV customers/members of this forum bypass the front lines isn't allowed here, can you tell all of us why and make sure we all know what the rules are?

Thanks.

Oh, also, what if, after checking with your sources, they told you those numbers were not suppose to be published? What would have happen then?

Thanks again.


----------



## howcouldthey (Mar 12, 2007)

I will be happy to delete my post where I put the numbers that I had been using during the past 4 months but they have already been used in other posts now. I feel horrible about this because it sounds like I really did something wrong. 2 of those numbers were given to me by the installers and the others from cust. retention. It seems like if d* was that worried about them getting out there they would have told me they were indeed "secrets" Am I wrong?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Wolf pack
Can you say disappear?
Or posting deleted.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

howcouldthey said:


> I will be happy to delete my post where I put the numbers that I had been using during the past 4 months but they have already been used in other posts now. I feel horrible about this because it sounds like I really did something wrong. 2 of those numbers were given to me by the installers and the others from cust. retention. It seems like if d* was that worried about them getting out there they would have told me they were indeed "secrets" Am I wrong?


You did nothing wrong. If there was a question, it would have been the El Segundo phone number.


----------



## TigersFanJJ (Feb 17, 2006)

howcouldthey said:


> Did I do something wrong with posting those phone numbers that I had been using? If so, I wasn't aware of it. I thought they were just phone numbers to different departments. I'm obviously not a pro at how all of this works as you can see.


Sorry, I wasn't talking about your post.

What I was saying is that if they did give you the number to the office of the president, and you posted that here or elsewhere, the number would get so overwhelmed by people wanting to get something for nothing that the people (like yourself) who really need it would get screwed out of the help that they need.

This, in my opinion, is the main reason why there isn't a direct number to the retention department anymore and is also the reason why they don't give this number out.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

howcouldthey said:


> I will be happy to delete my post where I put the numbers that I had been using during the past 4 months but they have already been used in other posts now. I feel horrible about this because it sounds like I really did something wrong. 2 of those numbers were given to me by the installers and the others from cust. retention. It seems like if d* was that worried about them getting out there they would have told me they were indeed "secrets" Am I wrong?


And if there was any doubt: the El Segundo posting is gone......:lol:


----------



## howcouldthey (Mar 12, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> And if there was any doubt: the El Segundo posting is gone......:lol:


Good. I'm glad I got what I needed.


----------



## dhaakenson (Jan 14, 2007)

howcouldthey said:


> Yes I absolutely understand what you mean. No one likes to be threatened. I am not the suing type. I was engaged to a prosecuting atty for years. ICK! Bad thoughts. lol. I really want them to work with me and I really do not want to leave directv. If I didn't already say this I will now. I had a flawless experience with directv for 9 plus years. Never one problem. Not until I got the HR-20 which I was willing to be patient about because the customer service dept. was taking the sting out of it all with the credits. See, I thought d* and I were on the same page and working together. That is why this was so shocking and such and outrage because it has not been my experience with d*. Hey, can you see I used the d* instead of spelling it all out. I'm learning something.


I too have had a flawless, truly flawless experience with D* since 1994. It's impressive to find a company that offers such quality. But, like you, the experience took a 180 when my HR20 was hooked up. I too received credits, though after hearing your story, I'm now checking my online bill to see if any changes are made without my knowledge.

Last fall, customer service suggested I buy the HR20 locally. Did that, got reimbursed. Then the scheduled dish install was delayed, so they suggested I just order the dish and multiswitch and install it myself, which I readily did (I like installing my own stuff). Then, customer service roulette felt I should't be reimbursed for the dish and switch, and rejected the credits. I phoned back, wrote emails, etc, but also had obtained each person's name and employee number every time I'd called them over the course of 4 months. That info was invaluable. And, being super kind to them helped as well. Eventually, they added the credits. I didn't make money off the deal and never intended to. I merely was doing what they suggested, and expected them to reimburse me for the cost of what I'd obtained at their behest. Never was reimbursed for the install work, the coax, connectors, etc that I did myself, but I was happy to do it myself. So it was annoying to then have a customer service manager reject the reimbursement. Had to work on that with them for 2 weeks, emails and phone calls, until they finally understood that I'd only done what they'd suggested.

[ Meanwhile, you make a good point on the * replacing letters in D*. I'll start using that with *bstalk.com.  ]


----------



## howcouldthey (Mar 12, 2007)

dhaakenson said:


> I too have had a flawless, truly flawless experience with D* since 1994. It's impressive to find a company that offers such quality. But, like you, the experience took a 180 when my HR20 was hooked up. I too received credits, though after hearing your story, I'm now checking my online bill to see if any changes are made without my knowledge.
> 
> Last fall, customer service suggested I buy the HR20 locally. Did that, got reimbursed. Then the scheduled dish install was delayed, so they suggested I just order the dish and multiswitch and install it myself, which I readily did (I like installing my own stuff). Then, customer service roulette felt I should't be reimbursed for the dish and switch, and rejected the credits. I phoned back, wrote emails, etc, but also had obtained each person's name and employee number every time I'd called them over the course of 4 months. That info was invaluable. And, being super kind to them helped as well. Eventually, they added the credits. I didn't make money off the deal and never intended to. I merely was doing what they suggested, and expected them to reimburse me for the cost of what I'd obtained at their behest. Never was reimbursed for the install work, the coax, connectors, etc that I did myself, but I was happy to do it myself. So it was annoying to then have a customer service manager reject the reimbursement. Had to work on that with them for 2 weeks, emails and phone calls, until they finally understood that I'd only done what they'd suggested.
> 
> [ Meanwhile, you make a good point on the * replacing letters in D*. I'll start using that with *bstalk.com.  ]


sounds like you have had similar experience then. Im glad you got it all worked out! I, like you, have been kind everytime I called and they really appreciated it because they knew I had reason each time to be very upset. That is why they were so willing to give those credits. Then Mr. Manager enters the picture. Hey, ok it is what it is but let the customer know! Also they could give me some more time to pay this very large bill. I have never paid late! They dont "owe" me anything but like we have all been saying time and time again today, they shouldnt offer if they dont intend to honor. It just stinks! The mgr was sent a message by cust. retention requesting he call me. I bet he never does it. He can hide behind his computer. Nice. I wonder about the character of this person. You know, the type of kid that doesn't play well with others and thinks it is a huge injustice if little Susie gets a larger scoop of ice cream then he does. Some people just resent it when others get something they aren't getting. Just my observations.......


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Wolffpack said:


> Let me ask, If I posted a secret DTV phone number here, non-published and got through past the front line, or I posted a pass code that would allow others to get past the front line, is that allowed on DBSTalk?


It is not allowed. Internal phone numbers and access codes are not to be published here - primarily because it only serves to hurt the process of helping others. The employees give out those numbers and their email addresses so they can continue to help one customer with their issue, not for publication. Perhaps some less reputable forum would allow those internal contacts to remain published ... DBSTalk does not. Please do not give out private codes, email addresses or business card contacts. D* has customer service contacts --- use those numbers and addresses.

If you have any further questions about this matter please PM a mod or admin of your choice. Further public discussion, and the discussors if they persist in publicly questioning the rules, are likely to be removed.


Wolffpack said:


> Oh, also, what if, after checking with your sources, they told you those numbers were not suppose to be published? What would have happen then?





veryoldschool said:


> Wolf pack
> Can you say disappear?
> Or posting deleted.


Spot on. And now that you have read this consider yourselves to be suitably warned. 

FYI - from the DBSTalk User Agreement that you should have read when you signed up:
You agree to not use the Service to:
(c) upload, post, email or otherwise transmit any Content that
(5) is the private information of another such as their addresses, phone number ...

Just in case someone wants to ask where in the rules it says you can't post private info.

And now, :backtotop


----------



## budgoo (Feb 14, 2007)

Over the last year I've had too many experiences similar to this. The most current happened yesterday when I was writing a check for my D* bill. After haggling over the price of the HR20 I was told more than once it would be $99.95+$19.95 S&H. Under close scrutiny yesterday because my bill had more charges than normal I noticed the bill read "DIRECTTV Equipment HD-DVR Upgrade *3 Pay *99.66". The logical conclusion is that they intended on charging me the full $299. After speaking to the 4th CSR yesterday it was noted that it should have been the agreed upon $99.95+$19.95. We shall see!!!

Last year they charged me $200 plus $18.50 tax *(sales tax for what?) *for a broken DirectTIVO DVR that I had purchased myself and was not under any lease agreement. I was told they would replace it for a minor S&H charge. There was never a mention of me sending to them a broken DVR that I had purchased on my own. *I owned it!* 7 phone calls and many hours later they rebated me $216.50 (that was close to $218.50) over a 3 month period applied against my bill. They didn't mind billing me only once, the total amount. I will never give any entity the ability to charge any account, debit or credit, ever again. You can teach an old dog new tricks.

I have learned to make notes when I talk to any and all CSRs. They will give you an employee number and their first name also. After yesterday I think it has come to the point where I will record my phone conversations with them also. In my world my word is my bond. I don't want nor expect something for nothing, but I do expect any and all to live up to what they say they will do.

Emailing them did help my BP, and I eventually resolved all disputes in my favor, but it should not have to come to that so frequently.

Best of luck to you in resolving your issues.


----------



## hambonewd (Feb 7, 2007)

if you do decide to record future conversations with csr's i think that you have to tell them that you are recording. not 100% sure on this---do a little research. just wouldnt want you to record a csr call then try to use it later to build your case just to have them tell you that the call may not be used due to lack of divulging the information to the csr.


----------



## bcrab (Mar 7, 2007)

hambonewd said:


> if you do decide to record future conversations with csr's i think that you have to tell them that you are recording. not 100% sure on this---do a little research. just wouldnt want you to record a csr call then try to use it later to build your case just to have them tell you that the call may not be used due to lack of divulging the information to the csr.


It depends on what state your in, some only require one party notification and some require that both parties are notified they are being recorded.


----------



## hambonewd (Feb 7, 2007)

oh i see---welcome to the boards!!!!


----------



## budgoo (Feb 14, 2007)

DISCLAIMER: Not a lawyer, and don't play one on HDTV, but..........

My understanding of the federal law is that you can record your own phone conversation legally without notifying the other party. You cannot record a phone conversation of which you are not a participant. 

Darn shame it would even/ever come to that, but...........


----------



## hambonewd (Feb 7, 2007)

yeah you may be right. i remember hearing about the AOL csr call that the customer recorded. he tried to cancel his account and the csr absolutely would not let him cancel his account. he got his way when the call surfaced. what equipment would one need to recored a phone call anyway?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

budgoo said:


> DISCLAIMER: Not a lawyer, and don't play one on HDTV, but..........
> My understanding of the federal law is that you can record your own phone conversation legally without notifying the other party. You cannot record a phone conversation of which you are not a participant.
> Darn shame it would even/ever come to that, but...........


How many times have you called a CSR [D* or other] & heard "this phone call will be recorded for....?"
I would "say" if you're going to do it, be "up front" about it. Why not? What do you have to lose? It might be to your advantage, [kind of doubt any effect] in that the CSR "might" get the idea not to screw up.
I really see no advantage not disclosing it. It's not like there is a criminal act going on [all though, I know we may feel like it :lol: ].


----------



## budgoo (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm good to go in TN:

http://www.callcorder.com/phone-recording-law-america.htm


----------



## budgoo (Feb 14, 2007)

VOS, only 2,550 more posts to catch up to ya'. SHEWWWWWW!!!!!!!!


----------



## howcouldthey (Mar 12, 2007)

This morning I talked to someone at "the office of the President" Short story. "No further discounts will be given at this time." If you want the long version read on:

I don't want to say the name so I will just call the representative "S". S said that the account had been reviewed and that no further discounts will be given at this time. I will leave all the in between talk out and give the direct answers to everything.

I never asked for these credits so why were they given to me: THEY SHOULD NOT HAVE BEEN

Is that my fault?: NO, AND I CAN UNDERSTAND YOUR FRUSTRATION

Why were they reversed?: BECAUSE THE ACCOUNT WAS REVIEWED AND WE DETERMINED THAT YOU HAD ALREADY BEEN GIVEN A 10.00 PER MONTH DISCOUNT FOR THE NEXT 12 MONTHS TO COMPENSTE FOR THE PROBLEMS YOU HAVE BEEN HAVING AND NO FURTHER CREDITS CAN BE ISSUED FOR THE SAME PROBLEM.

Why was the account reviewed: UNRESPONSIVE

Is everyones account going to be reviewed: UNRESPONSIVE

One 100.00 credit was given to compensate for all the troubles I was having on 2 different occasions since last Sept. making it 200.00 total then a one month base package price was given for a customer service persons comments when he "thought" I was on hold however I could hear him and his comments were derogatory to customers with hr20 complaints. In my view that is 3 different experiences: I UNDERSTAND AND ALL OF THAT IS DOCUMENTED BUT NO FURTHER CREDITS WILL BE GIVEN AT THIS TIME.

S, you applied 250.00 to my bill and didn't even notify me that you were doing it. Could we please compromise? Could you at least honor one 100.00 credit because I believe I can make the rest of the pmt. by the 20th? I'M SORRY, NO FURTHER CREDITS WILL BE GIVEN ON THIS ACCOUNT.

So, you would rather lose me as a customer than to compromise with me? I DO NOT WANT TO LOSE YOU AS A CUSTOMER HOWEVER, NFCWBGOTA (Im sure you get the intials for the standard monotone answer. ugh)

Do I have a contract? YES, YOU WOULD HAVE TO PAY YOUR CURRENT ACCOUNT BALANCE PLUS 225.00 AS ACCORDING TO YOUR CONTRACT. I DO NOT WANT TO LOSE YOUR BUSINESS BUT WOULD YOU LIKE ME TO ASSIST YOU IN THIS TODAY?

At this point I started crying and told him no, because I didn't want to pay for the contract and I also have to figure out whose service I want to switch to. I told him I had to hang up. He had the nerve to say the ole' HAVE I ANSWERED ALL OF YOUR QUESTIONS FOR DIRECTV AT THIS TIME? I just hung up. What else could I say? They have me over a barrel.

I know some probably think it is totally stupid of me to cry over this but let me just say there are some personal issues I am going through and tv is one of the only escapes I have from my thoughts. Plus I do not have the money to pay this bill that now has 250.00 plus this months normal bill and another bill should be coming out next week. 

Someone mentioned that some people just want something for nothing. I wanted to address that. No one knows the frustrations that each of us goes though with D*. It has been so complex of a situation for the past several months that I felt they should have put me on their payroll. LOL. I know you were not addressing me personally but I wanted to put that out there for anyone that might be thinking that. 

It is simple. Black and white. Open and shut. You simply do not give a customer something and then reverse it a couple of months later with no notice or courtesy of any explanation. 

More was said but that is the gist of it. If there was something that you wanted to know if I asked just ask me and I will tell you what they said if anything.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Women cry,
Men rip the dish off the wall & throw it someplace.
I'm truly sorry for you [deeply].
If it was "hardware" I could fix it. If it's a mule, I could hit it for you.
If it's an idiot, moron, there isn't anything as they're "born that way".
Sorry, don't cry, they don't deserve your tears.


----------



## hambonewd (Feb 7, 2007)

yeah we all dont want something for nothing, but we dont want nothing for something either. if we are not getting what we are paying for then something needs to be done. your experience is unbelievable. what are you gonna do?


----------



## hambonewd (Feb 7, 2007)

i would report them the better business and anyone else that needs to know.


----------



## howcouldthey (Mar 12, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> Women cry,
> Men rip the dish off the wall & throw it someplace.
> I'm truly sorry for you [deeply].
> If it was "hardware" I could fix it. If it's a mule, I could hit it for you.
> ...


  :lol: You crack me up. I can see myself crawling onto my roof, ripping the dish off the top and hurling it onto the ground as I stand triumphant singing "I am woman, hear me roar." HAHA. I needed to visualize the act. Yes, I think I feel better now.


----------



## howcouldthey (Mar 12, 2007)

hambonewd said:


> yeah we all dont want something for nothing, but we dont want nothing for something either. if we are not getting what we are paying for then something needs to be done. your experience is unbelievable. what are you gonna do?


I am not sure what I am going to do. I need to start with picking my pride up off the floor. I suppose I will weigh the pros and cons of going with another company. I know they have their own problems and issues so would I just be jumping out of the frying pan and into the fire? Is ATT coming out with something? I don't know what it is but I heard something about it. Maybe I will see what that is all about.

As much as I hate to say anything that could even be considered positive right now, I can not deny the fact that I have been a customer for a long time and never had any problems until now. In fact, HR20 has been working for over a week with no black screens or missed recordings. Isn't it sad that I feel joy that the thing has simply done what is expected of it? LOL.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

DTV currently requires a customer enter into a 2 year commitment when they activate their DVR+ hardware. That hardware does not work as advertised. File a complaint to your AGs office. Enough of those will get DTVs attention and maybe do something about the one sided commitment deal.


----------



## howcouldthey (Mar 12, 2007)

This reminds me of Steve Martin in planes trains and automobiles. You know when he FINALLY gets to the rental car clerk and she is all chipper and condescending. WELL GOBBLE GOBBLE! You will appreciate this reference if you have seen the movie.


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> Women cry,
> Men rip the dish off the wall & throw it someplace.
> I'm truly sorry for you [deeply].
> If it was "hardware" I could fix it. If it's a mule, I could hit it for you.
> ...


And they do not deserve them at all!
I guess I must have manly stuff or something cause I would so throw it someplace...get a hammer and have a field day with it 

I am so sorry it happened to you.

No one deserves that.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

I'm not sure what other providers are available to you. But I have read from time to time some competing providers may buy or give credit in the amount of the cancellation fee for swithcing over to "them". I don't know of anyone that has done that presoanlly, but maybe it is an option.

Good Luck.


----------



## sunshinegal (Mar 13, 2007)

i read this whole thread this is really terrible.i am so sorry to see u go thru this i would just go to another provider. they dont deserve your money and all they will do is turn u off. then force u to pay what u owe and a month payment in advance which sucks. u better moving on to someone else they not worth your time or tears. hang in there and take care!


----------



## dhaakenson (Jan 14, 2007)

You really need to contact your Better Business Bureau and state Attorney General's office. You should not let this end with D* customer service. The main points:

- You have not received the service you paid for, and received credits to compensate.
- These credits were visible on your account
- Later, without your knowledge, they were removed from your account
- You feel your 2-year contract was not honored by D* and you want out without penalty.

Will you do this?


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

Good luck on resolving your problem. I second the suggestion about seeing if some other provider will give you credit or a discount if you switch. Time Warner does that around here (although I would never make that switch). They will usually knock $10 or 20 off per month for the first year. I think AT&T has had some similar promotions.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Isn't AT&T "Dishnetwork"?


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

Does your local television station (preferably one re-broadcast on DirecTV) have a consumer help line ? That usually shakes things up pretty well. Other posters up here have mentioned writing letters to various entities - I would encourage you to do that, and settle in for the long haul.

As for the inability to pay the bill, I would recommend you establish your own payback schedule and pay it with or without their blessing, while you await resolution that will happen over the long run by these letters and contacts. I do not believe they will cut you off if you are making an attempt to payback.

All this assumes, of course, that you do not just drop the service and fight paying anything at all, period.


----------



## KurtV (Dec 21, 2006)

One other possible course of action would be to pay this bill with a credit card and then dispute the charge with your credit card company.


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

Kurt is right. This is especially effective with American Express.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

howcouldthey said:


> I am not sure what I am going to do. I need to start with picking my pride up off the floor. I suppose I will weigh the pros and cons of going with another company. I know they have their own problems and issues so would I just be jumping out of the frying pan and into the fire? Is ATT coming out with something? I don't know what it is but I heard something about it. Maybe I will see what that is all about.
> 
> As much as I hate to say anything that could even be considered positive right now, I can not deny the fact that I have been a customer for a long time and never had any problems until now. In fact, HR20 has been working for over a week with no black screens or missed recordings. Isn't it sad that I feel joy that the thing has simply done what is expected of it? LOL.


I would also suggest you report this "issue " to a local station consumer help service.You might be surprised how fast "issues" are solved when private "issues"
become public.Good Luck!.


----------



## TigersFanJJ (Feb 17, 2006)

howcouldthey said:


> Someone mentioned that some people just want something for nothing. I wanted to address that. No one knows the frustrations that each of us goes though with D*. It has been so complex of a situation for the past several months that I felt they should have put me on their payroll. LOL. I know you were not addressing me personally but I wanted to put that out there for anyone that might be thinking that.


I'm not sure if this was to me, but if it was, no I wasn't saying that you were trying to get something for nothing. I had a similar situation as you once (but not as bad as yours) and I know how frustrating it is.

I have seen the threads where everyone was calling the old retention phone number to get better deals on equipment, credits on their account, and free programming without even having a problem. Those threads were probably the longest threads on the boards. Basically, that is what killed the system that was set up to compensate people, like yourself, that genuinely has a problem.

My thinking of what you should do (this may be flawed, but others should be able to chime in if it is). If you can't make the payment as you have said, go ahead and call Dtv back and cancel your service. Tell them a short version of why. If they won't do anything for you and they ask if you want them to go ahead and cancel, tell them to note your account that "I don't want to do this, but after X amount of years with Dtv, you guys are forcing me to go with Dish Network." If they still don't offer to help, let them cancel it (you won't have tv soon anyway). Someone should contact you within a couple of weeks and offer you the world to come back.

In the meantime, I'd still write a letter to your state AG and the BBB.


----------



## howcouldthey (Mar 12, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> Isn't AT&T "Dishnetwork"?


I am not sure. I looked online and it said coming soon?

As far as the bill. I was able to go to budget billing for my electric and gas bills and that freed up a few hundred dollars. They were both very happy to help me when I called and said I was having some financial problems just for one month. They suggested that I do this as this does not affect me negatively as a customer in any way. I paid the d* bill online. I cussed under my breath as I did it too. Gee, guess I showed them!  I just wanted to pay it because I have never been late on any bill and I don't want to start now. Why ruin something I work very hard for which is my excellent payment history? Now now, I realize ONE late payment isn't going to do any damage but in my mind it just feels that way. Plus in the long run it shows how willing I am to "do the right thing." Also, I was able to go online and print my bills out for the past 6 months. Every single activity is clearly marked. Clearly marks the last 4 digits of the person doing the credits as well. Very good documentation......thanks d* :hurah: I have a very nice paper trail showing how you billed me 3 times since you put all those credits on and just reversed them in month number 4. :nono2:


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

howcouldthey said:


> I am not sure. I looked online and it said coming soon?
> 
> As far as the bill. I was able to go to budget billing for my electric and gas bills and that freed up a few hundred dollars. They were both very happy to help me when I called and said I was having some financial problems just for one month. They suggested that I do this as this does not affect me negatively as a customer in any way. I paid the d* bill online. I cussed under my breath as I did it too. Gee, guess I showed them!  I just wanted to pay it because I have never been late on any bill and I don't want to start now. Why ruin something I work very hard for which is my excellent payment history? Now now, I realize ONE late payment isn't going to do any damage but in my mind it just feels that way. Plus in the long run it shows how willing I am to "do the right thing." Also, I was able to go online and print my bills out for the past 6 months. Every single activity is clearly marked. Clearly marks the last 4 digits of the person doing the credits as well. Very good documentation......thanks d* :hurah: I have a very nice paper trail showing how you billed me 3 times since you put all those credits on and just reversed them in month number 4. :nono2:


"It is". When I call with "phone stuff" they asked about SAT service & they said it was.
So now you "don't owe they a dime". This should make "you" feel better.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

howcouldthey said:


> As far as the bill. I was able to go to budget billing for my electric and gas bills and that freed up a few hundred dollars. They were both very happy to help me when I called and said I was having some financial problems just for one month. They suggested that I do this as this does not affect me negatively as a customer in any way. I paid the d* bill online. I cussed under my breath as I did it too. Gee, guess I showed them!  I just wanted to pay it because I have never been late on any bill and I don't want to start now. Why ruin something I work very hard for which is my excellent payment history? Now now, I realize ONE late payment isn't going to do any damage but in my mind it just feels that way. Plus in the long run it shows how willing I am to "do the right thing." Also, I was able to go online and print my bills out for the past 6 months. Every single activity is clearly marked. Clearly marks the last 4 digits of the person doing the credits as well. Very good documentation......thanks d* :hurah: I have a very nice paper trail showing how you billed me 3 times since you put all those credits on and just reversed them in month number 4. :nono2:


I had been away from the board for a few days and just read through this whole thread. OMG! I am so sorry they are treating you this way.

I think it speaks volumes as to the type of person you are that you went out of your way to work with your other bills to accomodate payment of this one. Just one more reason it is so painful to see how things have gone for you. The good faith with which you've dealt with them has not only been betrayed by them, but stomped on a little bit, too. I cannot believe they had no good answer for why you were not notified of the reversal of the charges - especially since you obviously registered your account through their web site and there is no reason you shouldn't have even gotten a timely e-mail notification or something.

All I can do for you is applaud the way in which you have handled this whole situation!:biggthump And if there is still some remedy to be had using the methods others have suggested, I sincerely hope you are taken care of.

Blessings to you!


----------



## KurtV (Dec 21, 2006)

howcouldthey said:


> ... Plus in the long run it shows how willing I am to "do the right thing." Also, I was able to go online and print my bills out for the past 6 months. Every single activity is clearly marked. Clearly marks the last 4 digits of the person doing the credits as well. Very good documentation......thanks d* :hurah: I have a very nice paper trail showing how you billed me 3 times since you put all those credits on and just reversed them in month number 4. :nono2:


Have you put saga into a letter to "The Office of the President" yet? I strongly recommend you do that. I'd print this thread in its entirety and enclose that and cc the CEO of Liberty Media. Putting things in writing in a clear, concise way can do wonders.


----------



## howcouldthey (Mar 12, 2007)

Well folks, hold on to your hats. You will NOT believe the phone call I just got at 9:00 P.M. Yes, it was someone from d* who said they were calling to "make things right!!!!" She said she had reviewed the whole situation and wanted to apologize for what must have been a very hurtful situation for me. (hey, I dont care if she was just doing her job and saying all the "right little buzz words", I needed to hear that!) She asked if I would be satisfied if they reversed my current balance and made it to where I would not have a bill due until the Apr. billing cycle!!!!!!!!!! I said "of course!" You are doing the right thing and you do not know how much I appreciate this. She said well, it should never have happened in the first place. She explained that credits had been issued by people who really did not have authorization to issue them and that I was caught in the crossfire of that miscommunication! Can you guys believe it???? I asked her if she was sure no one else would look at it and reverse it and she said absolutely not. Then she willingly gave me her first, last name, and badge number. She said she reports to the office of the president. That sounds very official. She also said the Mgr. who did the reversal without notifying me was as wrong if not more so than the people who originally issued the credits.

I want to thank each and every one of you that offered encouragement and advice. You all made me laugh when I really needed a laugh! I now, would like to offer some advice to every one of you!! Don't forget to check your D* bills!!! Even though I feel like doing a happy dance right now I am a little skittish and probably will obsessivly be checking my bill for some time to come.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

That is absolutley wonderful news. I am very happy for you.
Good Job.
Make sure you come back and visit us.


----------



## howcouldthey (Mar 12, 2007)

JLucPicard said:


> I had been away from the board for a few days and just read through this whole thread. OMG! I am so sorry they are treating you this way.
> 
> I think it speaks volumes as to the type of person you are that you went out of your way to work with your other bills to accomodate payment of this one. Just one more reason it is so painful to see how things have gone for you. The good faith with which you've dealt with them has not only been betrayed by them, but stomped on a little bit, too. I cannot believe they had no good answer for why you were not notified of the reversal of the charges - especially since you obviously registered your account through their web site and there is no reason you shouldn't have even gotten a timely e-mail notification or something.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words. I am a firm believer in doing the right thing. It took me 3 or 4 days to come up with the budget billing idea. That isn't a bad program to be on anyways. Especially the Vectren bill which runs me several hundred a month and will now only be 88.00 every month on budget billing.

I'm not by any means a pollyanna do'gooer LOL but I really feel I am a moral person with good ethics. This is another reason it was so offensive to my sensibilities when D* pulled this fast one on me. It made my seretonin SAY WHAT??? haha. Some may not get the joke but if you do I think it is funny.


----------



## KurtV (Dec 21, 2006)

howcouldthey said:


> I want to thank each and every one of you that offered encouragement and advice. You all made me laugh when I really needed a laugh! I now, would like to offer some advice to every one of you!! Don't forget to check your D* bills!!! Even though I feel like doing a happy dance right now I am a little skittish and probably will obsessivly be checking my bill for some time to come.


Great news. I was shocked that this hadn't been resolved in your favor earlier.


----------



## howcouldthey (Mar 12, 2007)

HDTVsportsfan said:


> That is absolutley wonderful news. I am very happy for you.
> Good Job.
> Make sure you come back and visit us.


Oh yeah! I am here to stay. Youre stuck with me now. Remember, I still have an HR-20.........nuff said right? LOL It will be nice to be able to come here to troubleshoot rather than call them.


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

I have absolutely no sympathy with the "some people just want something for nothing from DTV" as either a justification or even an explanation for their behavior in this incident. I am someone who definitely made out like a bandit last summer when DTV was in a giving mood. Upgraded to HD with an HR 10 they gave me gratis with a new dish, free installation, and a credits approaching $200. Then I got an HR 20 for, I can't remember exactly, but it was definitely a number of dollars in single digits. But someone in their corporate hierarchy made a decision to allow their CSRs to be this generous. And my experience earned DTV a new customer (and, to be frank, me another $100 for turning on a new customer to DTV) as one of my friends switched from cable after I told him how fabulously happy I was with DTV. I imagine there are other stories like this so I suspect this decision to be very generous a few months ago may have paid off for them in the long run.

But the bottom line is that even if it wasn't a good business decision on DTV's part, it was still their business decision. So they need to take responsibility for it and not turn on long standing, loyal customers. And, frankly, I'm fine with their apparent new decision to no longer be so generous. That's entirely up to them. But I simply cannot imagine how anyone in that corporate outfit believes any of this could remotely justify taking back credits already offered to someone. 

Every time I return to this thread I feel so conflicted. On the one hand, my experience with DTV has been nothing but very positive. But I get so angry at them for what they're doing here. Why would anyone in their organization think it made sense to turn from an overly generous attitude to this sort of unethical practice? Do they really think this sort of thing is going to make them any more money in the long run?


----------



## howcouldthey (Mar 12, 2007)

KurtV said:


> Great news. I was shocked that this hadn't been resolved in your favor earlier.


You and me both! Especially since I had already talked to the office of the Pres. yesterday with no luck. This lady said that she was the one that the person I talked to yesterday submitted his daily negotiations to and it wasn't acceptable. Well yeah, he refused to work with me at all.


----------



## howcouldthey (Mar 12, 2007)

shendley said:


> I have absolutely no sympathy with the "some people just want something for nothing from DTV" as either a justification or even an explanation for their behavior in this incident. I am someone who definitely made out like a bandit last summer when DTV was in a giving mood. Upgraded to HD with an HR 10 they gave me gratis with a new dish, free installation, and a credits approaching $200. Then I got an HR 20 for, I can't remember exactly, but it was definitely a number of dollars in single digits. But someone in their corporate hierarchy made a decision to allow their CSRs to be this generous. And my experience earned DTV a new customer (and, to be frank, me another $100 for turning on a new customer to DTV) as one of my friends switched from cable after I told him how fabulously happy I was with DTV. I imagine there are other stories like this so I suspect this decision to be very generous a few months ago may have paid off for them in the long run.
> 
> But the bottom line is that even if it wasn't a good business decision on DTV's part, it was still their business decision. So they need to take responsibility for it and not turn on long standing, loyal customers. And, frankly, I'm fine with their apparent new decision to no longer be so generous. That's entirely up to them. But I simply cannot imagine how anyone in that corporate outfit believes any of this could remotely justify taking back credits already offered to someone.
> 
> Every time I return to this thread I feel so conflicted. On the one hand, my experience with DTV has been nothing but very positive. But I get so angry at them for what they're doing here. Why would anyone in their organization think it made sense to turn from an overly generous attitude to this sort of unethical practice? Do they really think this sort of thing is going to make them any more money in the long run?


I agree with you. I kept asking myself that when I was trying to decide what my next move should be. On one hand, I have had years of great service. But on the other hand, this whole HR-20 debacle and then the whole credit reversal made me think that I just HAD to leave because I just could not rectify it in my mind. I would resent d* every day. This was a lose lose situation in my opinion. D* lost a good customer and I lost a protentially good service. BUT, they ended up doing the right thing so.......


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

howcouldthey said:


> Well folks, hold on to your hats. You will NOT believe the phone call I just got at 9:00 P.M. Yes, it was someone from d* who said they were calling to "make things right!!!!"


:righton: YES!!!!!

Way to hang in there! It really is good to see D* step up. I'd hate to be Ken when he gets that phone call.


----------



## howcouldthey (Mar 12, 2007)

Everyone should still be checking their bills though. I am sure this was an isolated incident. HOWEVER, there is a manager out there running around with high customer access and a big ole' chip on his shoulder. Does anyone remember the old Duracell commercial where the guy would have the battery on his shoulder and say " I dare ya to knock it off?" Well, it looks like this little lady did just that!  

Lessons I have learned. DOCUMENT DOCUMENT DOCUMENT!!! And there ARE still some good people in the world. You guys! From now on, I will have some kind of diary of every incident that I have regarding D* Hopefully I won't have to call them much if ever. You guys have everything on this website and more than they could teach me.


----------



## howcouldthey (Mar 12, 2007)

JLucPicard said:


> :righton: YES!!!!!
> 
> Way to hang in there! It really is good to see D* step up. I'd hate to be Ken when he gets that phone call.


Oh what I wouldn't give to be a fly on the wall with that conversation. I know it isn't going to be pretty!


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

Geez, while I was writing my post about how angry I was at DTV about this, they finally made things right! That's absolutely great to hear!


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

-dance a happy dance with you- I am SO glad that this got resolved!!!! It really needed to be!!! 

Yay!


----------



## skierbri10 (Sep 18, 2006)

whew, for a minute there I was going to advise you to enter in small claims court.


----------



## TigersFanJJ (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm glad someone finally stepped up and admitted they were in the wrong with your situation, and got it fixed for you. :joy:


----------



## dhaakenson (Jan 14, 2007)

Excellent news. Kudos to you for pursuing this and kudos to D* for resolving it.


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

Fantastic news, I'm happy for you, appalled that DirecTV let it go this far, and questioning their internal management for being in such disarray. Yikes, that doesn't seem to bode well for the future, unless this was an isolated incident.


----------



## hambonewd (Feb 7, 2007)

this has been the most addicting thread since i have been i member here. i think we all LOVE the outcome but are disgusted by what it took to get there. i know we are all very happy for you that it worked out. and yes you are right---this is the place to troubleshoot----much better than calling directv and jumping through the hoops. i am glad i found these forums and am glad that you did too!


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

Great news! Glad it worked out for ya.

I'm still waiting my resolution... gotta write a letter to Billing Disputes. My problem wasn't nearly as big as this one, but it still irks me that I have to jump through hoops to get things done with D*.


----------



## AnonomissX (Jun 29, 2006)

I wanted to publicly congratulate you on the decision Directv made in this case, so congratulations!  

Couple of notes:

1) Of the employers I have worked for, I noticed Directv seemed to be one of the fastest, if not the fastest, to fix pandemic problems as they came to bear. Of course, being in a very competitive market where they really don't want to make their customers angry on the drop of a hat may play a major role, but I had a sneaky suspicion this would not stand for long.

2) That lovely manager? These days most companies record EVERY call digitally, so that a random sampling at ANY time can be pulled for QA on each representative. I would not be surprised if the public backlash produces a private backlash for the person who treated you with such high handedness. 

Again, CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

Good to hear it finally worked out for you.   And I'm glad that D* finally did what they should.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

Great News :sunsmile: I'm glad things worked out for you :righton: But I wonder how D manages to stay #1 in Customer Satisfaction


----------



## KurtV (Dec 21, 2006)

Dolly said:


> Great News :sunsmile: I'm glad things worked out for you :righton: But I wonder how D manages to stay #1 in Customer Satisfaction


My guess is that horror stories like this are _relatively_ rare.


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 18, 2006)

Dolly said:


> I wonder how D manages to stay #1 in Customer Satisfaction


Because if it were another provider, that last call to make things right probably would never have come - certainly not from either of the two cable companies in my area (we have competing cable systems).

Everyone makes mistakes (and this was a big one!), but in my experience, D* has ALWAYS done what it needed to to make things right.


----------

